# Aquatic kingdom - Black Friday sale 11/29/19 - 12/2/19



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Nov 29 at 11 AM – Dec 2 at 7 PM

salt $69.99 (regular price ) buy 2 get 1 free 

live stock 40 % off 

coral buy 2 get 1 free or buy 4 get 4 free 

905.281.1118
Aquatic Kingdom
888 Dundas St E,
Mississauga, ON L4Y 2B8


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

What kind of salt?


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Omega Sea Salt


----------



## Dee2010 (Mar 26, 2013)

Any idea when I Phillipines and Aussie corals showing up?? Thanks


----------



## Ecnodelims (Nov 4, 2016)

Fish arrived on Thursday. Corals will arrive later this afternoon or this evening


----------

